# The ShelfLess Book: The Complete Digital Author



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Bob, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.

Its a great time to be an author. Lead, follow or get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million book sales now!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We just retitled this book in response to feedback.

We sold 347 eBooks in January of 2011. In just six months, by July 2011, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by 2011's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January. In just six months, by July, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by year's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January. In just six months, by July, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by year's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January. In just six months, by July, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by year's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January. In just six months, by July, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by year's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January. In just six months, by July, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by year's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We sold 347 eBooks in January. In just six months, by July, we were selling 65,000 eBooks a month. From that modest beginning, by year's end, we had sold over 400,000 eBooks. This book will give you the details on how we did that and built a seven-figure indie publishing house in just two years.









http://www.amazon.com/Shelfless-Book-Complete-Digital-ebook/dp/B0078WD60O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329573701&sr=8-1
Whether you have been published by a New York publisher, an independent press, an ePublisher, self-published or considering all of your options, this book contains all the information you need to make an informed decision about your career as an author in today's fast moving digital world.

We start out with content and theory, giving you a feel for where the industry has been and where it is going. We cover the various types of publishing, goal setting and help you find where you fit in the 3 P's (Product, Platform and Promotion). From there we go into the digital process and the nuts and bolts of covers, editing and uploading.

Finally we cover pre and post publication strategies. Everything from creating your own unique branding plan, social media and marketing, pricing, understanding the market, metadata and discoverability. All of which is your roadmap to being a successful author regardless of your path to publication.


----------

